# Tour de France



## nomore4s (9 July 2007)

Did anyone else watch the tour last night?

How good is Robbie McEwen? The man is a freak.

When he had that crash with about 20km to go I thought he was gone, especially when his sprint rivals started to lift the pace. I thought he might of been able to catch up to the peloton but had no chance of getting to the front, and even when he did get back to the peloton with less then 10km to ride I still didn't think he could win it.

Yet in the last 200m or so he comes flying over the top of everyone like they were standing still, amazing to watch.


----------



## Spaghetti (9 July 2007)

Yes often bleary eyed this time of year. Right up to last seconds he was basically ruled out of even getting to the front of the peleton. Must have legs of steel. Was outstanding, wish I liked him more but then the media may have given a bad impression of him at times.

Can't take away the brilliance he dislayed last night though.


----------



## wabbit (9 July 2007)

I don't like the precedence being set so far in this year's le Tour...  SO'G went down in the prelude and Robbie went down last night... which Aussie is going to crash tonight?  Hopefully, tonight the boys will buck the trend and all stay upright, and at the front at the finish!

I thought Cadel had a great TT, although I had hoped Michael Rogers would have started the tour a little higher in the standings... Let's hope they, and all the Aussies, do well on the road in the bunch.

I think this year is going to be one interesting race, and hopefully clean?  (If that's possible for professional cycling?)  I guess its only another three weeks of late, late nights!


C'mon Oz...



wabbit


----------



## wayneL (9 July 2007)

nomore4s said:


> Did anyone else watch the tour last night?
> 
> How good is Robbie McEwen? The man is a freak.
> 
> ...



I hate using this word because it is so overused, but McEwan was... awesome.

Truly a miracle performance. How did he even get through that peleton?


----------



## LetItRide (9 July 2007)

Yes it was a great display of the never die attitude from Robbie. When he came over the top in the last 100m after his team weaved him through the peleton I was thinking damn its good to be an aussie.

Although the sport has been tainted with the drug scandals over recent years its hard not to have great respect for these guys.


----------



## yonnie (9 July 2007)

well at least its a level playing field in the way that everybody is drugged up to their eye balls.

you`re naive if you think there are still clean people around. wouldnt you want to squeeze everything out of your body after putting so much effort (training etc) in it?

I dont condemn them, but you got to face reality


----------



## Agentm (9 July 2007)

yonnie said:


> well at least its a level playing field in the way that everybody is drugged up to their eye balls.
> 
> you`re naive if you think there are still clean people around. wouldnt you want to squeeze everything out of your body after putting so much effort (training etc) in it?
> 
> I dont condemn them, but you got to face reality





i have seen cadel rise through the ranks of cross country, i have seen this guy develop froma junior into a absolute champion that he is.  later in a road event phil anderson rode a tour of tasmania and when he came across cadels wheel he said that this kid will one day win the tour..

i cant vouch for the sprint kings, if they are or are not on the drugs,, i can vouch for cadel.

i am a road rider, i ride long hours myself, and i know regardless of how much drugs you put in your body, it cant change one thing, drugs dont give you the cardiovascular system to cope with the type of hard riding these guys do,, to do what they do you have  to do the hours in the saddle..  long long days and not hills hills hills,, mountains mountains mountains..

a lot of teams in europe love the aussie riders, they are tough due to the long hours we ride here,, they dont complain, and they are team players.. and the majority are not prone to drug taking..

i suggested last tour that the one day landers came out and blitzed (after having a major blow out the day before) that he may have had a blood transfusion,, this happens when they are spent, they get a flush of blood.  i later saw that it was that day and that test that he got caught.. it may have been the blood that was stored had traces in it.. but when he was on the tour he had no chance of taking anything,, they are tested daily,, and only one test showed up..!!

in the early days of the tour only hardened men went on it,, like poor coal miners who were tough as tough can be,, on unsealed roads, and in the most appauling conditions..  they were the true iron men of all sports..  

regardless of the drugs issue, the tour itself is one of the most gruelling things you could ever do..


----------



## stoxclimber (9 July 2007)

I thought Cadel had a great prologue! And I'm not speaking as a biased Aussie..although I am Aussie Looking forward to good things from Cadel..and hopefully Vino if Cadel fails


Sprints are nice and all, but can't wait for the mountains


----------



## arminius (9 July 2007)

as a footy player from way back it has taken me until a few years ago to really appreciate the tour. stupid me. i look forward to it each year with relish n this year- no armstrong or landis, less drugs (hope), cadel yellow, rob green. great time of year. baby in arms. cant type or think.


----------



## genus (9 July 2007)

Another cheer for Cadel. I bought Cadels old bike. Need the value to appreciate.


----------



## Uncle Barry (9 July 2007)

Hi,
My wife and I saw Robbie ride once in a small race, and were totally amazed at the way he, just 'turned the taps on and hit over drive' then allowed everybody to catch up....... seeing was beleiveing, we saw superman in the flesh !

Just not possible for a normal human, but then hes not normal, hes a real life superman !
In fact we spoke about, why doesn't the bike break apart or at least the chain rip open, when he applies those powerful legs. Impressed, yes, a monster understatement. 

Love UB


----------



## Spaghetti (9 July 2007)

arminius said:


> as a footy player from way back it has taken me until a few years ago to really appreciate the tour. stupid me. i look forward to it each year with relish n this year- no armstrong or landis, less drugs (hope), cadel yellow, rob green. great time of year. baby in arms. cant type or think.




Yes, once you get into it you are an addict. I really look forward to it each year. Amazing race.


----------



## nomore4s (9 July 2007)

Spaghetti said:


> Yes, once you get into it you are an addict. I really look forward to it each year. Amazing race.




lol yeah me too, took a few years to fully understand the race, but now I love it. Its amazing when you think about it - 3 weeks only a couple of rest days and over 3500km's - some of it up mountains to boot.


----------



## Spaghetti (9 July 2007)

wabbit said:


> I don't like the precedence being set so far in this year's le Tour...  SO'G went down in the prelude and Robbie went down last night... which Aussie is going to crash tonight?  Hopefully, tonight the boys will buck the trend and all stay upright, and at the front at the finish!
> 
> I thought Cadel had a great TT, although I had hoped Michael Rogers would have started the tour a little higher in the standings... Let's hope they, and all the Aussies, do well on the road in the bunch.
> 
> ...





Memory may not be clear but doesn't Stuart crash every year lol


----------



## Agentm (9 July 2007)

genus said:


> Another cheer for Cadel. I bought Cadels old bike. Need the value to appreciate.




i know how tall you are now


----------



## arminius (10 July 2007)

i also look forward to chatt'n about the tour as it progresses with people like yourselves. i have no comment cause i missed last night and much of the media gives it a wide berth. thank god for sbs.

who are the top 5 chances (gc)? cadel, vinokourov, menchov, sastre, rogers??

looks like a v tough course this year.


----------



## kokosh (10 July 2007)

arminius said:


> i also look forward to chatt'n about the tour as it progresses with people like yourselves. i have no comment cause i missed last night and much of the media gives it a wide berth. thank god for sbs.
> 
> who are the top 5 chances (gc)? cadel, vinokourov, menchov, sastre, rogers??
> 
> looks like a v tough course this year.




Kloden went well in the prologue, can climb and TT so is a big chance. His team (Astana) is very strong as well. Hopefully Rogers' knee holds up. An Aussie on the podium would be nice.

Better edit this as Kloden may have to ride for Vinokourov which may affect his chances. Valverde and Moreau are also possibilities.


----------



## justjohn (10 July 2007)

Rogers a big chance this year at least he doesn't have protect and baby sit his no1 team member this year ,he can really have a crack at it .Evans had his chance last year but seems to lack the killer instinct that top riders need:aus:


----------



## Spaghetti (11 July 2007)

Stayed up far too late last night but never saw the end. They had an unofficial day off and I wouldn't mind betting if they are still riding. Just before I went to bed they were one hour behind expected.

I cannot imagine the tour without Phil Liggett. Last night he made the comment that it was a hard day to do commentary for. Yet both still managed to find plenty to say, from local history, to local crops and also entire life histories of some riders. I used to live in the US and Phil Ligget also did the commentary for that audience. One day I will figure out how he manages that.

I also enjoy Le Taste of France, the scenery, the colourful crowds and moments like when a rider went through his home town last night and he stopped so everyone in the town could kiss him.

Some complaints about unsafe conditions leading to the crash the night before, possibly bruised condition of many being the reason there was a collective agreement to go slow. Why they complain, I do not know. The same riders will go down mountains at at ungodly speeds yet they complain about a little narrow street? They are in France, full of quaint little passages for crying out loud.

Very surprised to see the yellow result, especially given the talk was his main and only event was the prologue. His team will probably dump him now and concentrate on others. Still he has probably exceeded all his personal expectations for this tour, well done!


----------



## wabbit (11 July 2007)

The go-slow also saw me wanting to retire early last night too, but if you missed the last 50km then you are going to have to make sure you see the highlights tonight!

It's hard to describe all of what happened so you're going to have to see it for yourself... Without giving too much away, two bridged the gap to the breakaway two, these four stayed away until 200m before the line when they got caught by the bunch (because they (the breakaway) were playing silly-buggers instead of concentrating on the job at hand! Phil Liggett put it nicely, "they have only themselves to blame.")  You might get a slightly different opinion of the yellow too.

If the stock markets had the same "mob mentality" and perfection of timing as the peleton displayed last night, we'd all either be rich, or run over at the finish!

I remember all those years ago when there were these devices called Video Cassette Recorders (or VCRs for short) that one could use to save the television programs to a magnetic tape:  My Dad bought the family one of these new-fangled machines just so we could record le Tour and watch it again and again the next day!  It's funny, the main use of my barely-still-working ancient VCR is still to record the Tour!  One day I might have to upgrade to HDTV and HDTVRU, but it will only be for the Tour (and rugby World Cup, Tri-Nations... in fact any sport!  )



wabbit


----------



## Spaghetti (11 July 2007)

wabbit said:


> The go-slow also saw me wanting to retire early last night too, but if you missed the last 50km then you are going to have to make sure you see the highlights tonight!
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...





Ha ha wabbit, sounds exactly like me and the stock market recently. When I hold a stock it is like watching grass grow but soon as I sell it gets interesting. Should have known it would get interesting soon as I turned it off. Will try to watch the highlights and try to see where what team CFC are up to. Was reading some are saying that inter team co-operation will diminish and they may all conspire against CFC. Still it seems straighforward enough for him to retain it tonight but longer term CFC may pay the price for being over ambitous at this early stage. Will make it all the more interesting.


----------



## genus (12 July 2007)

kokosh said:


> Kloden went well in the prologue, can climb and TT so is a big chance. His team (Astana) is very strong as well. Hopefully Rogers' knee holds up. An Aussie on the podium would be nice.
> 
> Better edit this as Kloden may have to ride for Vinokourov which may affect his chances. Valverde and Moreau are also possibilities.




My bet is Kloden in the yellow on the dias in Paris.


----------



## nomore4s (16 July 2007)

Not a good night for the Aussies last night. McEwen, Rogers & O'Grady all out

Rogers was looking really good last night till he crashed and hurt himself, he was looking like a big chance to win it the way he was riding.

I'm still not sure about Cadel, to tell the truth he annoys me a bit. He just never seems willing to attack and take the race on, he always seems to sit back and "cover" everyone, I don't think he can win the tour that way, especially as he's not the best TT rider going around. Have a crack Cadel, least Rogers put it all on the line last night, cost him but if he haden't of crashed he'd be in the prime position now.

I kinda hope Rusmussan can hold on or at least finish in the top 3, at least he's willing to attack the race and have a crack, but he'll need a good time gap cause his TT skills are probably worse than Cadels, but I don't think many of the other riders can ride with him in the mountains.

Ahh, I miss Lance Armstrong, just the way he took the race on and controlled it with the Discovery team, no one seems willing to do that now, they all seem to sit back and wait, you can bet Lance wouldn't have let Rogers ride off the way he did last night.


----------



## arminius (16 July 2007)

it looks to me like they're sorting the wheat from the chaff, but they dont know which is which. cadel i think would have learnt from last year and is happy to sit on the wheel for a while. i reckon he will attack big time in the pyrennes. 
whats goin on with stu ogrady? hes had had more crashes than Garuda airways.
Rogers for next year.


----------



## justjohn (17 July 2007)

justjohn said:


> Rogers a big chance this year at least he doesn't have protect and baby sit his no1 team member this year ,he can really have a crack at it .Evans had his chance last year but seems to lack the killer instinct that top riders need:aus:




Evans done it again yesterday he just hung off Moreau's rear all the way ,instead of being aggresive and trying to put some distance between him and the leading riders who were behind him he just cruised to the top and especially having a rest day today .:iagree:Armstrong would have buried them last night If I was Moreau I would have planted my bike between Cadel' s eyes and told him ''THANK FOR NOTHING'':twak:


----------



## nomore4s (17 July 2007)

justjohn said:


> Evans done it again yesterday he just hung off Moreau's rear all the way ,instead of being aggresive and trying to put some distance between him and the leading riders who were behind him he just cruised to the top and especially having a rest day today .:iagree:Armstrong would have buried them last night If I was Moreau I would have planted my bike between Cadel' s eyes and told him ''THANK FOR NOTHING'':twak:




lol, I agree about Cadel, he won't win it the way he's riding, too conservative.

Tonight will be interesting. Will Rasmussan try to ride everyone off his wheel in the mountains or will he be more conservative now that he's got the yellow? He needs to get as much time as possible for the TT if he's seriously thinking about trying to win it.
I hope he attacks again, I don't think any of the other main contenders can go with him, but I don't think any of them will want to just let him go like they did in the last stage, could be a good stage.


----------



## Agentm (17 July 2007)

cadel leaves his sprint always on the last days of the climb.. you cant do anything other than be consistant, and when all the others have spent their reserves, thats usually when cadel breaks out.. i imagine they have a day planned out, and when that day arrives cadel will come out and play..


----------



## justjohn (17 July 2007)

Agentm said:


> cadel leaves his sprint always on the last days of the climb.. you cant do anything other than be consistant, and when all the others have spent their reserves, thats usually when cadel breaks out.. i imagine they have a day planned out, and when that day arrives cadel will come out and play..




Evans had his chance to play last night ,Rusmussan had them strung out and under pressure poor Vinokourov was being towed up by Kloden and was stuggling big time with the rest of them ,so what does Evans do (NOTHING) .This bloke may be consistant but he doesn't ride to win ,top 5 seems to be his go:swear:.You sit up all night just to watch him get towed up hills ,for christ -sake Cadel HAVE A DIG FOR ONCE:asdf:


----------



## Peakey (17 July 2007)

Big night in the Alps coming up tonight....... the stage begins and ends with a NC (not categorised climb........ i.e. very very steep)

Saw an interview with Cadel on the 6:00pm update program tonight, Cadel seems to think the tour will be won in the time trials that are yet to come and all the GC riders are riding to stay in contention rather then have a go in the mountains and risk cracking...... he seems pretty relaxed with the whole situation..... and rated Rasmussen as a guy that generally doesn't ride well in the time trials and is not really a threat to the 'GC group' ???? Flirting with danger if you ask me.......

I'm with you guys, I'd really like to see Cadel attack i.e. like the way Lance you use to ride.... however, the team has a plan and is sticking to it.... Hope it goes his way....


----------



## nomore4s (17 July 2007)

Peakey said:


> Big night in the Alps coming up tonight....... the stage begins and ends with a NC (not categorised climb........ i.e. very very steep)
> 
> Saw an interview with Cadel on the 6:00pm update program tonight, Cadel seems to think the tour will be won in the time trials that are yet to come and all the GC riders are riding to stay in contention rather then have a go in the mountains and risk cracking...... he seems pretty relaxed with the whole situation..... *and rated Rasmussen as a guy that generally doesn't ride well in the time trials and is not really a threat to the 'GC group' ???? Flirting with danger if you ask me.......*
> I'm with you guys, I'd really like to see Cadel attack i.e. like the way Lance you use to ride.... however, the team has a plan and is sticking to it.... Hope it goes his way....




Not paying Rasmussen enough respect could undo a few of the GC guys I think. Pinning all your hopes on the ITT is pretty dangerous, only need a flat tyre or have a bad ITT and you might not pull enough time back, and what happens if Rassmussen has the TT of his life? I'm really looking forward to seeing how Rassmussen rides tonight.


----------



## kokosh (17 July 2007)

nomore4s said:


> Not paying Rasmussen enough respect could undo a few of the GC guys I think. Pinning all your hopes on the ITT is pretty dangerous, only need a flat tyre or have a bad ITT and you might not pull enough time back, and what happens if Rassmussen has the TT of his life? I'm really looking forward to seeing how Rassmussen rides tonight.




I agree. If Rasmussen keeps gaining time in the mountains they may not be able to reel him in. I think there are two ITT's as there is no TTT. Although he had a shocker last year?, I doubt he will put in another as bad as that. It just depends on how much he has improved compared to the others. A lot of time can be gained and lost in two 50km+ time trials. If he keeps attacking, riding alone in the mountains, and again in two TT's would be a massive ask.


----------



## nomore4s (17 July 2007)

kokosh said:


> I agree. If Rasmussen keeps gaining time in the mountains they may not be able to reel him in. I think there are two ITT's as there is no TTT. Although he had a shocker last year?, I doubt he will put in another as bad as that. It just depends on how much he has improved compared to the others. A lot of time can be gained and lost in two 50km+ time trials. If he keeps attacking, riding alone in the mountains, and again in two TT's would be a massive ask.




Yeah I think the last 2 or 3 years his TT have been very poor, I think he lost 10-15min last year, and I remember a few years ago when he won his first KOM title he fell off 3 times trying to hold onto a podium finish. But hhe has said he wants to win this year so surely he's been working on his TT but time will tell, I don't think he will hold on to the yellow but I'd like to see him do it, but I would also like to see an Aussie win it!


----------



## jammin (17 July 2007)

Great churches, I have learned so much about 12th to 14th century architecture during this years race. And Gabrielle's cooking segment is hilarious. The camera work is very good supported by great directors finding brilliant locations. I was particularly impressed with a very artistically created shot late last week. It commenced with the shot split 50/50, the bottom half of picture intense golden barley and the upper half a highly polarised blue sky. And as you appreciate the barley moving in the breeze the peloton shoots into the shot bisecting the barley and the sky. Pure art.
And the guys riding the bikes aren't to bad either.


----------



## justjohn (18 July 2007)

How good was it finally seeing the Discovery blue train firing up last night .After towing Lance around France for years they have found some confidence amongst the team and are rallying the troops Popovych, Contador & Leipheimer are all well placed:bowdown:


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (18 July 2007)

I thought Nicolas SARKOZY did really well always sitting on any Mavic tyre you could wish for! 
On a serious note ,I still think the tour is wide open ,its only good to win a mountain stage if you can back it up in the time  trail(?) or is it the individual time prologue.Lance kept them at bay he was all heart ! and Vinikourov( spelling) he just does not sit comfortable with those stiches galore...Hinchcapie is always the ghost for a podemium finish,but Rasmussen just does not have that kick like Solda did last night for Columbia and the SA Barlow team.......so tough to cycle any gradient,I'm stupified how they thrash up those hills! Give the guys wheel clamps! or a golden runaway labrador to spoil the classifications! Good veiwing tonite guys!


----------



## Agentm (18 July 2007)

its an exciting race,, anyone can win.

cadel wont wind up until the group is spent.. he can stick with them right through, and he has nothing to prove by busing out early, endurance is about consistancy,, and he can grind all day, wait for the last few days on the hills,, his team will pick a day and prepare like discovery did yesterday,, when it happens, with a little luck, he may show you something that will blow your mind!

no use being the target early, then everyone wont help.. he is playing a cool hand and he's right about the time trials..  its won there..  

great racing so far in the mountains!

hey didnt the columbian show some brilliance.. wow!!


----------



## nomore4s (18 July 2007)

Agentm said:


> its an exciting race,, anyone can win.
> 
> cadel wont wind up until the group is spent.. he can stick with them right through, and he has nothing to prove by busing out early, endurance is about consistancy,, and he can grind all day, wait for the last few days on the hills,, his team will pick a day and prepare like discovery did yesterday,, when it happens, with a little luck, he may show you something that will blow your mind!
> 
> ...




Yeah the Columbian was awesome, bet he won't be riding for the wildcard team next year, there'll be a few teams trying to sign him you'd imagine. On the subject of the wildcard team, how good have they been? The organisers must be happy with thier performance so far, they've definately had a crack, winning a stage last night and I think Robbie Hunter is 3rd or 4th in the green jersey. The sponsors would be rapt as well.

Cadel impressed me last night, even though he made that slip up at the end letting some riders get away so close to the finish but to his credit they pulled them back and he finished strongly. He's very well positioned now.


----------



## Spaghetti (19 July 2007)

I have missed it a few nights from sleep deprivation, All caught up with me. Am on it tonight, watching Gabriel Gate whip up a dish as I speak.

Was glad to see Cadel do at least something. never seems to shine at any one thing in the tour, just good overall. Lets hope.


----------



## Agentm (19 July 2007)

having trouble leaving the computer..

with eme in the uk up 30% all the jvp's in a trading halt..(adi holder)  

cadel about to race..

too much to absorb!


----------



## justjohn (21 July 2007)

Well everyone tonights the night of the TT .Tonights the night Cadel silences all his knockers and wears yellow:alcohol::aus:NO excusses he has to deliver otherwise he has his job in front of him trying to pull back Rusmussen in the mountains


----------



## Agentm (21 July 2007)

got the log fire ready,, bottle of wine.. and let the race begin!


cadel is the real deal,, and as with anything, a little luck and he is wearing yellow..

lets hope all dogs are on leashes today!


----------



## Peakey (22 July 2007)

Great effort by Cadel last night, no slip ups on the corners, closed the gap to Rasmussen to just 1 minute and is 2nd overall. 

MASSIVE 3 stages coming up in the Pyrenees now. 

Fingers crossed that Cadel gets over the mountains in a strong position to challenge for the yellow jersey or take it during the final time trial.


----------



## Agentm (22 July 2007)

cadel is the real deal..

and looking at the papers i see absolutely no recognition of what is happening on the tour..

After seeing this kid win every race he ever entered into, an absolute enigma on the cross county courses, and now utilizing his lifetime of abilities to grind,, he is a superfit and now a super mature contender for the maillot jaune..

if you watched last night you would have seen the absolute agony and expressions of pure pain and glimpses of madness in the eyes of some of the riders who were putting in 100% on the time trial.  When you grinding on your own at those speeds up the hills your body is in absolute fatigue, and to go on through that and break the barrier.. then your just going on the will of your mind to cope..

the race is won or lost in your head..

cadel is the real deal.. a true champion..


----------



## BlingBling (23 July 2007)

Spaghetti said:


> I cannot imagine the tour without Phil Liggett.




I'm with you there Spaghetti. I am in Japan and have the choice of watching it live in Japanese or french but prefer to watch the highlights DL'ded from ITV  with Phill & Paul at the mic.

Hoping that Cadel can pull something outta the bag but after the TT I really think Vino is not to be under estimated though he's got a bit of work to do.


----------



## BlingBling (23 July 2007)

Err. I'll take that Vino comment back! 34 mins down!


----------



## nomore4s (23 July 2007)

BlingBling said:


> Err. I'll take that Vino comment back! 34 mins down!




lol BlingBling, I also thought Vino might mount a comeback after the TT but I guess not, be interesting to see if he rides for Kloden now.

Unfortunately I think Cadel might be too far back now after conceding 2 min to Rasmussen last night, 3 min just might be too much to make up in the TT - going on how Rasmussen rode in the first one. Of course anything can happen over the next few stages but I would imagine Rasmussen & Contador will try to take more time off Cadel tonight. 
Cadel may have to attack himself tonight if he wants to be in striking distance for the TT, anything under 2min and he's a real chance to be leading going into Paris. Could be a good stage again tonight.


----------



## Spaghetti (23 July 2007)

nomore4s said:


> lol BlingBling, I also thought Vino might mount a comeback after the TT but I guess not, be interesting to see if he rides for Kloden now.
> 
> Unfortunately I think Cadel might be too far back now after conceding 2 min to Rasmussen last night, 3 min just might be too much to make up in the TT - going on how Rasmussen rode in the first one. Of course anything can happen over the next few stages but I would imagine Rasmussen & Contador will try to take more time off Cadel tonight.
> Cadel may have to attack himself tonight if he wants to be in striking distance for the TT, anything under 2min and he's a real chance to be leading going into Paris. Could be a good stage again tonight.




Last night I felt showed Cadel didn't have that extra bit to be a tour winner. Excellent race so far for Cadel but not headline news sort of stuff you expect from a champion.Having said that though no way did I imagine to see Rasmussen still in yellow at this stage. Maybe drug free races are harder to call lol.


----------



## BlingBling (24 July 2007)

Cadel and a few of the lower ranked need to attack. I don't think he has it in his legs. Given a better team with more support I think he might do better.
I really like Contador. If Cadel can't pull it off I hope he can. Rasmussen just seems dodgy the way he's managed to avoid all these off season drug tests.


----------



## Spaghetti (24 July 2007)

BlingBling said:


> Rasmussen just seems dodgy the way he's managed to avoid all these off season drug tests.




He may very well be totally innocent but he has created a cloud of doubt around him. Even though he has been thoroughly tested recently before and durung the tour the sport cannot afford any suspicion, especially from a tour leader.

Was real pleased to see that rider, whose name I cannot spell, starts with V....win the stage last night. After that bad fall many would have withdrawn.


----------



## BlingBling (25 July 2007)

Spaghetti said:


> Was real pleased to see that rider, whose name I cannot spell, starts with V....win the stage last night. After that bad fall many would have withdrawn.




Well it appears that Vino had a little extra help in winning those stages and ASTANA are now out of the tour.

When are these idiots going to get the message? Tour needs to go hard ass. every rider, tests everyday of the tour. The only way to clean out the tour


----------



## justjohn (25 July 2007)

There must be a huge ? mark hanging over Rasmussen now especially after his TT and the way he has attacked these Pyrenees mountains .Stage 14 effort with Rasmussen & Contador just hammering each other and poor Cadel with his **** dragging and tongue hanging out struggling to keep up.With Astana gone this takes a lot of gloss off the teams event ,Discovery are now about 27 days  ahead of there nearest rivals where as before they were some 2'.30'' behind Astana.I hope Evans is well rested and fired up:burn:and kicks there scrawny behind all the way up the Aulasque in about 3 hours time:::swear::aus:


----------



## Spaghetti (25 July 2007)

I am surprised at this turn of events. Well shouldn't be I guess, same old, same old.


----------



## Spaghetti (25 July 2007)

JustJohn

Perhaps Evans is huffing and puffing because he s drug free, doesn't have that extra spark becasue it is natural to be a bit worn down and so many days behind the wheel.

Rasmussun is probably clean, I guess, but should be no doubt when you do so well.


----------



## justjohn (25 July 2007)

Spaghetti said:


> JustJohn
> 
> Perhaps Evans is huffing and puffing because he s drug free, doesn't have that extra spark becasue it is natural to be a bit worn down and so many days behind the wheel.
> 
> Rasmussun is probably clean, I guess, but should be no doubt when you do so well.




Its looks like Cadels had no help from drugs or his useless TEAM


----------



## Spaghetti (25 July 2007)

justjohn said:


> Its looks like Cadels had no help from drugs or his useless TEAM




ROFL

Team help is good, quite important.lol


----------



## Damuzzdu (25 July 2007)

I've just read off the newswires that Rasmussen was booed at sign-on this morning. Two missed dope tests in Mexico, two in Italy (under different bodies): he's taking the p*ss. Even if the authorities can't drop him for legal reasons, the fans should show what they think of him and his kind. ASO (the authority) that runs the TDF should have booted him off 10 days ago. 

Rasmussen will be an un-champion on Sunday in Paris if he is allowed to continue. I wonder what the french fans will do on Sunday when the TDF arrives in Paris.

With Vino being caught, that means that Cadel Evans will now be declared the winner of Stage 13, the TT last Saturday  

Cheers
Muzz


----------



## Damuzzdu (25 July 2007)

If you think Rasmussen is clean, this story might change your mind....

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/19865755/from/ET/

If this story is true, then Rasmussen must be booted out from TDF. I guess we will find out in due course. 

Cheers
Muzz


----------



## nomore4s (25 July 2007)

Damuzzdu said:


> I've just read off the newswires that Rasmussen was booed at sign-on this morning. Two missed dope tests in Mexico, two in Italy (under different bodies): he's taking the p*ss. Even if the authorities can't drop him for legal reasons, the fans should show what they think of him and his kind. ASO (the authority) that runs the TDF should have booted him off 10 days ago.
> 
> *Rasmussen will be an un-champion on Sunday in Paris if he is allowed to continue. I wonder what the french fans will do on Sunday when the TDF arrives in Paris.*
> 
> ...




I'm not sure I follow this thinking, Rasmussen has been tested quite often even around the time he missed the drug tests and has yet to fail a test. He has to miss 3 tests under the same body to commit a doping violation so I really don't see what the problem is atm. All he really has done is fail to inform them exactly where he was, I would have thought it would be quite hard to tell them exactly where you'll be on any given day 3 months in advance, remember they compete all over the world and he might not be that organised.
I'm not saying Rasmissen isn't on drugs or that he is but until Rasmussen fails a test I don't really have problem. If/when he fails a test then take sanctions against him.

I also love how us Aussies just assume that the Aussie riders are clean but anyone else who rides well is "under suspision of drugs" (not so much on this forum but on the SBS TDF site forum that seems to be the case) especially Rusmussen & Contador.

Pity though because all this has ruined a good TDF this year.


----------



## Damuzzdu (26 July 2007)

****BREAKING NEWS******

RASMUSSEN OUT OF TDF!!!!!!!!!!!

http://sports.yahoo.com/sc/news?slug=ap-tourdefrance&prov=ap&type=lgns

All I can say this is good for the sport. Oh I hope Cadel Evans is clean.


----------



## Peakey (26 July 2007)

HUGE NEWS!!!!

Rasmussen kicked off Tour 

http://www.smh.com.au/news/tourdefrance/liar-rasmussen-kicked-off-tour/2007/07/26/1185339116682.html

Cadel is now 1:53 off Contador!!! Huge chance of taking him in the time trial......


----------



## Spaghetti (26 July 2007)

Rasmussan out, lied about his whereabouts. Was never in Mexico.

Nomore4, only presume Cadel is clean because he is good overall but lacks that spark. If he had that bit extra perhaps he would start to look sus himself. 

Contador reminds me of Lance Armstrong being a late revelation. I would like to believe he is clean but it has to be said that all riders probably have flirted at some stage with drugs or blood transfusions. Think the sport may be clean by now, but not. The riders seem hell bent on destroying the event.


----------



## Damuzzdu (26 July 2007)

Better article from BBC.....

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/cycling/6916698.stm

Amazing!!!!!!!!!!. Cadel I think can win TDF now....it will come odwn to TT on saturday although he might try to stage some break away in next 2 days.

Cheers
Muzz


----------



## Agentm (26 July 2007)

i expected that news,, they have been gunning for him a while now..

cadel did it hard last night,, what a champion.. no team support and still third, now 2nd!!

look for him in paris!!


----------



## Spaghetti (26 July 2007)

LOL On TV now they said Cadel maybe the Steven Bradbury of cycling


----------



## nomore4s (26 July 2007)

Spaghetti said:


> Rasmussan out, lied about his whereabouts. Was never in Mexico.
> 
> Nomore4, only presume Cadel is clean because he is good overall but lacks that spark. If he had that bit extra perhaps he would start to look sus himself.
> 
> Contador reminds me of Lance Armstrong being a late revelation. I would like to believe he is clean but it has to be said that all riders probably have flirted at some stage with drugs or blood transfusions. Think the sport may be clean by now, but not. The riders seem hell bent on destroying the event.




This years TDF is starting to become a bit of a joke really.

Contador also has a question mark hanging over his head due to some involvement in the Spanish doping scandal a few seasons back, he's "helping" Spanish authorities so has not been charged. Still pretty sus though.

I would doubt that there would be too many riders that are totally clean, most would have used some sort of banned substance at one time or another.

I'm a bit disappointed really, been staying up late watching it for what? All the good racing we've seen accounts for pretty much nothing now.

Oh well at least Cadel is a huge chance to win now, he should eat up the time gap in the TT.


----------



## --B-- (26 July 2007)

> LOL On TV now they said Cadel maybe the Steven Bradbury of cycling




geez Cadel deserves more credit than that... what a terrible call.

Cycling and the TDF is again cast in a bad light by drug cheats. when will it end and when will the drug cheats realise that they'll get caught every time.


----------



## nomore4s (26 July 2007)

--B-- said:


> geez Cadel deserves more credit than that... what a terrible call.
> 
> Cycling and the TDF is again cast in a bad light by drug cheats. when will it end and when will the drug cheats realise that they'll get caught every time.




The problem is they don't get caught every time.

I think that they need to go after the Doctors etc that administor and supply the drugs and transfusions, make it more difficult that way, the riders need someone to perform these procedures for them. And you can't tell me the team managers don't know what's going on.


----------



## --B-- (26 July 2007)

nomore4s said:


> The problem is they don't get caught every time.
> 
> I think that they need to go after the Doctors etc that administor and supply the drugs and transfusions, make it more difficult that way, the riders need someone to perform these procedures for them. And you can't tell me the team managers don't know what's going on.




yep, after posting that comment i realised my broad call was quite incorrect. I suppose its good to see that many drug cheats are getting caught though and while it may not be every single one, the message is being sent loud and clear.

You're right in what you say, however at the end of the day the rider has to be accountable for their actions.


----------



## Damuzzdu (26 July 2007)

Spaghetti said:


> Rasmussan out, lied about his whereabouts. Was never in Mexico.




The story gets murkier every minute....

Just got this article from http://www.isporty.com/tourdefrance?source=bbc_cycling

Davide Cassani is one of the commentators for RAI in Italy.  He saw and talked to Rasmussen in Trentino during mid-June, the time Rasmussen claimed he was in Mexico.  Cassani revealed this on the broadcast a few days back when the questions started being raised about Rasmussen's stories.  It's been in the Italian press for a few days now, and I believe the Danes finally picked it up today.  

Cheers


----------



## Trembling Hand (26 July 2007)

nomore4s said:


> This years TDF is starting to become a bit of a joke really.
> 
> 
> Oh well at least Cadel is a huge chance to win now, he should eat up the time gap in the TT.




Makes you wonder what kind of race we would be watching if The Drug cheats had no influence on the race, the day before Contador got time on Cadel he should of came into the race as a clear stage winner in the TT. He would have been thinking about 1st rather than hanging on to 3rd the last couple of days. 
Get the feeling that this will not end in coming years until something really goes bad. Like a bear market, everyone has to give up on it before it turns around.


----------



## wayneL (26 July 2007)

--B-- said:


> > LOL On TV now they said Cadel maybe the Steven Bradbury of cycling
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh what a shocker.

Cadel, with 150 riders behind him is the bradbury of cycling? What a bunch of tossers the media can be. That's a disgrace.


----------



## Agentm (26 July 2007)

the tour is the toughest race on the planet..

nothing compares.. and no cyclist will compare to cadel.. the guy is an ansolute standout champion..

the drug cheats are falling apart around him, he can just step in the lime light as a real example of what doing the hard yards will achieve..

i am stuffed after watching it night after night...  but its worth it..


----------



## justjohn (28 July 2007)

After 17 stages it all comes down to tonights TT ,I hope Cadel has something left in the tank for tonight :aus:


----------



## dutchie (28 July 2007)

The spectre of drugs in sport has again stained the Tour de France but it only reflects our societies emphasis on winning and paying sportsman too much money.

Cycling is of course not alone in its use of drugs in fact I believe there is not one sport which is drug free (depending on your definition of a drug).

To win the Tour de France you need drugs and a good team. It is no longer a individual sport because of the team effort required. A individual does not win the Tour de France but a team does. 

Any Tour de France buffs know when the team concept was introduced.

No doubt the event is very popular if you consider the number of spectators who obviously go to a lot of trouble just to watch 100 bicycles go flashing past for a minute or two (crazy French people).


----------



## justjohn (28 July 2007)

dutchie said:


> The spectre of drugs in sport has again stained the Tour de France but it only reflects our societies emphasis on winning and paying sportsman too much money.
> 
> Cycling is of course not alone in its use of drugs in fact I believe there is not one sport which is drug free (depending on your definition of a drug).
> 
> ...



Imagine how far Cadel would be infront if he was riding for DISCOVERY-ASTANA :rT-MOBIL


----------



## Agentm (28 July 2007)

huge night tonight.. plenty of action here,, its going to be a cadel party here...

this is it,, seeing him as a teenager on the hills,, then seeing him getting noticed, to the stage where he was and doing tv interviews as races finished,, then watching the transition to road.. for me its the final piece of the story, his journey..

i know every rider thats watched him, raced against him, or raced with him are 100% behind him tonight..

i am hoping for history to be made tonight.. not many people are able to do what it takes to win the tour.. cadel qualifies.. 100% genuine contender..  drug free contender that is!!


----------



## Damuzzdu (28 July 2007)

Cadel Evans sets out at 12.17am Early Sunday morning (he will be second last),  Contador will set out 3 mins later.

Just read off BBC website that Cadel rode the course before today and says "it is much harder than expected"...whether than means it be suit him even more only time tell. 

I love the quote he made yesterday when asked "How do you intend to ride the Time Trial?" Cadel Said "Start flat out til the finish line". Pretty Simple really.

Good Luck CE. Go Boy!!!!


----------



## Damuzzdu (29 July 2007)

Cadel Evans has finished 2nd in the time trial and now trails Alberto Contador by just 23 secs with the last stage to go. But there is now a huge problem for Cadel Evans in that Levi Leipheimer has won the stage and is just 8 secs behind Cadel.

Normally on the last stage the Yellow Jersey is not attacked on the ride into Paris, but with time bonus available tomorrow and the winner of the stage will receive a 20sec time bonus this might change.

It is going to be one hell of a finish in Paris tomorrow.

Cheers
Muzz


----------



## nomore4s (29 July 2007)

Damuzzdu said:


> Cadel Evans has finished 2nd in the time trial and now trails Alberto Contador by just 23 secs with the last stage to go. But there is now a huge problem for Cadel Evans in that Levi Leipheimer has won the stage and is just 8 secs behind Cadel.
> 
> Normally on the last stage the Yellow Jersey is not attacked on the ride into Paris, but with time bonus available tomorrow and the winner of the stage will receive a 20sec time bonus this might change.
> 
> ...




Nothing will happen, as long as the first 3 stay on thier bikes the order won't change. The time gap is too much if it was more like 3-5 seconds then that might be different. 
There will be a bunch sprint at the end so all the sprinters will be trying to win the stage as there is alot of prestige involved with winning the last stage, so Cadels chances of winning and getting the 20 sec bonus are very very remote. He needs to win the stage and still get time over Contador and Discovery will not let this happen, they will chase him down.

Discovery have already said that they will not try to get Levi to second and have accepted that he will finish 3rd. So if Levi's not going to try to get 8 seconds I can't see Cadel trying to get over 20 seconds.

Been a good tour for Cadel, hopefully he or Micheal Rogers can go one better next year, maybe even 1-2.

My


----------



## Damuzzdu (29 July 2007)

nomore4s said:


> Nothing will happen, as long as the first 3 stay on thier bikes the order won't change. The time gap is too much if it was more like 3-5 seconds then that might be different.
> There will be a bunch sprint at the end so all the sprinters will be trying to win the stage as there is alot of prestige involved with winning the last stage, so Cadels chances of winning and getting the 20 sec bonus are very very remote. He needs to win the stage and still get time over Contador and Discovery will not let this happen, they will chase him down.
> 
> Discovery have already said that they will not try to get Levi to second and have accepted that he will finish 3rd. So if Levi's not going to try to get 8 seconds I can't see Cadel trying to get over 20 seconds.
> ...




nomore4s,

Yep your right. It is all over, baring Contador actually falling off.

Cadel said after the race, that he believed he lost it on stage 15 over the Col de Peyresourde, when he lost 56 secs to Contador & Rasmussen and laid a slight blame on few teams (Barloworld and Astana) on what he though was there lack of helping him chase down Contador and Rasmussen. This was the stage that was of course won by Alexander Vinokourov (Astana), before he was caught doping. 

Evans said after:

"For me, it was when the Astana team didn't contribute to the pace of the chase over the Col de Peyresourde that I lost the Tour de France."

"Hendrik told me over the radio I was 38secs from the yellow (jersey) with 15 or 20km to go, and I thought, 'I'm still in with a chance here', so I just kept on giving it everything," said Evans. 

"It was close, but no 'no cigar', as Robbie (McEwen) says." 

Still a great performance by Cadel Evans to finish second (he was 5th in 2006) and he would be an early favourite to win the 2008 Tour.

Well done Cadel Evans!!!! 

cheers
Muzz


----------



## ozambersand (29 July 2007)

Did you see that Team Discovery had four riders in the top 7 in last night's time trial?

What an incredible performance! 

Great to see the improvement in Levi's Time Trial result compared to last year's 2006 Stage 19!:

8. Cadel Evans (Aus), Davitamon-Lotto, at 03:41
25. Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr), Discovery Channel, at 04:58
29. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel, at 05:30
34. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner, at 06:02

What's the name of their nutritionist?


----------



## Damuzzdu (29 July 2007)

ozambersand said:


> Did you see that Team Discovery had four riders in the top 7 in last night's time trial?
> 
> What an incredible performance!
> 
> ...




You need to look at the distance. In 2006 stage 19 was 57 km, last night time trial was 55kms, and I think you will find that the 2006 course was much complicated than the 2007 course, this would account for why the times are significantly lower in 2007. So, the 2kms difference would account for about 2min 15 sec and by my cals the course itself about another 1 min 30 sec.

Evans had commented before the stage last night that he thought Leipheimer was a big threat, has he improved his time trialling techinque.

Cheers
Muzz


----------



## ozambersand (29 July 2007)

Thanks for pointing that out Damuzzdu.

They're time differences quoted. Not actual times. Hence it is more the gaps that are interesting (and relative placings)

I will admit that Levi is using the down hill ski racer position which Cadel doesn't, and has apparently done extensive work in wind tunnels, maybe that is why he improved so much. He also has been known to pull big time trial wins out in the past. So maybe it's not such a surprising result for him.

However, I repeat, getting 4 riders in the top 7 is pretty "phenomenal" (as Phil Liggett kept saying).

Would anyone like to comment on the UCI vs ASO fight. Is it a good or bad thing if they split as far as the Tour de France is concerned?


----------



## Spaghetti (29 July 2007)

Did anyone see the interview with the french cycing reporter last night? He IMPLIED only, that Contador is not known, said it a few times, implied suspicion. I can understand it, loss of trust. Said the French people cannot support someone they do not know, who comes from nowhere.

Without the drug cloud he would be a hailed a hero. Rookie jersey and yellow, a legend in the making, exciting new talent...yet French are wait and see if they build trust for this rider.

Really sad if he is drug free, something stolen from him, glory etc.

Cheats and lies have ruined this tour but everyone hopes next year will be clean but will take years for people to just simply assume clean riders ae winning.

And Sory I confused Contador with the Columbian rider earlier.


----------



## justjohn (5 July 2008)

Well here we go again ,starting tonight another TOUR takes off.This time we have the favourite in Evans,Ihope he learnt from last tour and with a stronger team he might just get across the line in Paris wearing YELLOW but it's going to be so tough for him .Every team will be attacking him at every oppertunity to try an break him early and dent his confidence but now being a seasoned pro Cadel should know all the plays and tricks GOOD LUCK


----------



## wabbit (27 July 2008)

Weak team or strong team.  All the eggs are in the one basket now.


wabbit


----------



## wabbit (27 July 2008)

Lotto's tactic of leaving it to the last chance didn't work last year and it didn't work this year.  With an almost invisible team behind him (a LONG way behind him) and all the work he has had to do himself throughout the Tour,  Evans has fallen short again.

All those who believed (hoped) that Team  Lotto would come to the front when they would be needed..... sigh   For all those people who have money in the market, this is an important lesson; risk management is a bitter mistress who must never be ignored and lessons are learnt from previous f**k ups MUST be remembered!  People who thought that Evans would win based on one single stage of a three-week-classic race were fooling themselves.  As Lance Armstrong once said [sic], "I didn't win, US Postal [later to become Team Discovery Channel] won everyday and I was there."

As my partner will attest; my frustration at Cadel and Team Lotto's failure to attack, particularly on the mountain stages, has demonstrated a serious failure in tactics to win this prestigious race.  Relying on a single solo stage to win is just stupidity.  Team CSC, on the other hand, deserves to win.  Second place in a classic is still a prestigious place to be and we must congratulate Cadel on his efforts, but I reckon the top step on the podium would be a much nicer view.

Cadel and his "team" need to get back more than a minute on the final stage; I don't believe this has ever been done in modern times? if ever?

There will be a massive shake up of the teams before next year as sponsors withdraw, hopefully we can see an Aussie take the reins and win next year; maybe even an all Aussie team?



wabbit


----------



## Aussiejeff (27 July 2008)

Anyone got egg on their face this morning. I know I have ... 

Well, that should put to bed for good the myth that Cadel is the strongest TT rider and can pin all his hopes on the final TT event in any future Tours. My stated concern over Team Lotto riding meekly and not attacking Sastre over the last two stages before the TT now appears well founded?

The dreaded dejavu ... two years running must be a bitter pill to swallow - both winners Spanish, both regarded as no chance against Evans in the final TT - both allowed to ride unchallenged by team Lotto in the last two stages before the TT, both ending up winning by a small margin .. *ugh*. Even worse this year, our poor lad Robbie McEwen was completely sacrificed on the "Altar of Hope" by team Silence-Lotto. I wouldn't be surprised to see him jump ship after this. He was miserable the whole tour being wasted at the back of the pack. 

Oh well. My hat is off to Sastre, it was a brilliant tactical Tour for him - all his TEAM cohorts sacrificed themselves mightily so that he could prevail. Without a similar powerful TEAM around him in future Tours, I think the writing is on the wall for our slogging, big-hearted "Solo Man" Cadel. 

Did I mention the word "TEAM" (the rest of Cadel's Lotto "team" certainly made good at the back of the autobus on almost every stage!)

So, to next year. Cadel will have a whole bunch of serious contenders against him now - including Sastre, Schumacher, Kohl, Menchev?, the Schlecks?, even Contador? 

Cadel, a great INDIVIDUAL fighting effort - again - you did your best. I wish you the greatest luck in finding the right teammates next year so you can hopefully realise your dream! Thanks for taking us on a great ride, mate.

:aus:


----------



## Timmy (2 July 2010)

2010 Tour starts Saturday in Rotterdam.
Go the Aussies.
Cadel Evans best bet for Australia?


----------



## Agentm (2 July 2010)

Eleven Australians will line up for the 2010 Tour de France after Tasmanian Wes Sulzberger was confirmed as a debut starter for his Francaise des Jeux team.

Eleven Australians will line up for the 2010 Tour de France after Tasmanian Wes Sulzberger was confirmed as a debut starter for his Francaise des Jeux team.

While a record 14 Australians competed in the recent Giro d'Italia, the previous record for the Tour de France was 10 in 2005.

HTC-Columbia will send three riders - overall top-10 contender Michael Rogers, lead-out specialist Mark Renshaw and domestique Adam Hansen.

The others are world champion Cadel Evans (BMC), Robbie McEwen (Katusha), Stuart O'Grady (Saxo Bank), Brett Lancaster (Cervelo), Luke Roberts (Milram), Matt Lloyd (Omega Pharma-Lotto) and Simon Gerrans (Team Sky).

Cadel Evans (BMC)

Tours: 2005 (8th), 2006 (4th), 2007 (2nd), 2008 (2nd), 2009 (30th).

One stage win (2007), 2nd overall to Alberto Contador in 2007 and to Carlos Sastre in 2008.

Best overall results by an Australian in Tour history. Has held the overall lead in the three grand tours - Tour de France, Vuelta a Espana and Giro d'Italia.

Evans became the first Australian to win the elite men's road race championship. Current UCI world No.1. Earlier this year was the first Australian to win the Fleche-Wallonne one-day classic.

Simon Gerrans (Team Sky)

Tours: 2005 (126th), 2006 (79th), 2007 (94th), 2008 (79th).

First Australian to win a stage in each Grand Tour.

One stage win (2008) Strong climber, will be a key lieutenant for Team Sky's general classification leader Brad Wiggins. Will contend for a stage win.

Adam Hansen (HTC-Columbia)

Tours: 2008 (108th) Solid time triallist and domestique Won the Ster Elektrotoer stage race in The Netherlands leading up to this year's Tour.

Australian time-trial champion in 2008.

Brett Lancaster (Cervelo)

Tours: 2008 (129th), 2009 (127th). Won the prologue, 2005 Giro d'Italia, 2004 Olympic gold medallist, teams pursuit (track). Domestique, or support rider.

Matthew Lloyd (Omega Pharma-Lotto)

Tours: 2009 (46th). Won a stage and King Of The Mountain classification last month in the Giro d'Italia (Tour of Italy). Good climber, opportunist. Won Australian national road race championship in 2008.

Robbie McEwen (Katusha)

Tours: 1997 (117th), 1998 (89th), 1999 (122nd), 2000 (113rd), 2002 (130th), 2003 (143rd), 2004 (122nd), 2005: (134th), 2006: (116th), 2007 (DNF), 2008 (122nd).

12 stage wins, most by an Australian (1999, two in 2002, two in 2004, three in 2005, three in 2006, 2007). Won points classification 2002, 2004, 2006. Yellow jersey 2004 (one day)

One of the best sprinters of his generation. Incredible ability to find the right position in a mass sprint. Possibly his last Tour.

Stuart O'Grady (Saxo Bank)

Tours: 1997 (109th), 1998 (54th), 1999 (94th), 2000 (DNF), 2001 (54th), 2002 (77th), 2003 (90th), 2004 (61st), 2005 (77th), 2006 (91st), 2007 (DNF), 2008 (109th), 2009 (124th).

Yellow jersey 1998 (stages 4-6) and 2001 (six days). Three stage wins (1998, 2001, 2004).

Runner-up in points classification (Green Jersey) three times. Most Tour starts by an Australian (13). Only Australian to win Paris-Roubaix, Olympic gold medallist on the track.

Has suffered numerous injuries and health problems during his career, most recently a broken collarbone in May at the Tour of California. Possibly his last Tour.

Mark Renshaw (HTC-Columbia)

Tours: 2008 (DNF), 2009 (149th).

Key leadout rider for HTC's sprinters, Mark Cavendish and Andre Greipel.

Renshaw and Cavendish were a formidable one-two sprint combination during last year's Tour, finishing first and second on the final stage in Paris.

Has recovered from illness earlier this year to find form.

Luke Roberts (Milram)

Tours: 2005 (102nd).

Domestique, or support rider, especially in the flat stages. 2004 Olympic gold medallist, teams pursuit (track).

Michael Rogers (HTC-Columbia)

Tours: 2003 (42nd), 2004 (22nd), 2005 (41st), 2006 (10th), 2007 (DNF), 2009 (103rd).

Has recovered from illiness and injury over the last two years to regain top form.

Won this year's Ruta del Sol and Tour of California stage races. Was the leader on the road when he crashed out of the 2007 Tour.

Three-time world time trial champion and Australian time trial champion in 2009.

Wesley Sulzberger (Francaise des Jeux)

Tours: Debut. All-rounder, made his grand tour debut last year at the Vuelta.


----------



## sptrawler (29 July 2019)

Well 2019 was one of the great Tour de France races, terrific first effort by 22 year old Colombian Egan Bernal GC winner and excellent first tour by Australian Caleb Ewan 3 stage wins.


----------



## IFocus (29 July 2019)

sptrawler said:


> Well 2019 was one of the great Tour de France races, terrific first effort by 22 year old Colombian Egan Bernal GC winner and excellent first tour by Australian Caleb Ewan 3 stage wins.





Yes really enjoyed this one SP (actually love it every year) Caleb Ewan fantastic effort.


Must go one year, have you ever been?


----------



## sptrawler (29 July 2019)

IFocus said:


> Yes really enjoyed this one SP (actually love it every year) Caleb Ewan fantastic effort.
> 
> 
> Must go one year, have you ever been?



Last year the wife and I rented a car, then followed the 2011 Route that Cadel Evans won, it was a great way to see the South of France and the Alps.
We have never been when the tour is on, I think it would be murder getting around and getting accommodation.
I would rate this years Tour as the best we have seen, not having Chris Froome competing really opened it up, absolutely enthralling.


----------

